# Rocky Händler gesucht



## mit-alu-heizen (27. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand wo man im Saarland einen Händler findet der Rocky Mountains vertreibt?
Kann auch benachtbartes "Ausland" sein, also ZW, PS, TR etc....

Danke im Vorraus

Marco


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. August 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> weiß jemand wo man im Saarland einen Händler findet der Rocky Mountains vertreibt?
> Kann auch benachtbartes "Ausland" sein, also ZW, PS, TR etc....
> 
> ...





Guuckle ist doch nicht schwer:

http://www.bikes.com/main+de+00_102+Find_a_Dealer.html

oder

http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (27. August 2009)

Das hier ist mein Favorit:
Google for Dummies
sorry


----------



## Blocko (28. August 2009)

Hey!

Das geht auch ohne unseren Bigbrother 'google'. 
Das *Saarland ist leider Rockyfreie-Zone*.  Meiner ist in Nussloch bei Heidelberg aber in Mainz gibt es auch einen.

Cheers


----------



## gemorje (28. August 2009)

In Nussloch? 
Da gibt's doch Handtaschen :-D


----------



## Blocko (28. August 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> In Nussloch?
> Da gibt's doch Handtaschen :-D



lol

und von neben dran kommt das Bobbelsche her (Leimen).


----------



## popeye_mzg (28. August 2009)

Blocko schrieb:


> Meiner ist in Nussloch bei Heidelberg aber in Mainz gibt es auch einen.
> Cheers




Im Nussloch gibts doch nur Nutella, oder ? 

Restliche Händler siehe mein Link !


----------



## Blocko (28. August 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Im Nussloch gibts doch nur Nutella, oder ?



Richtig! ...aber die Nationalelf ist zum Glück woanders. ;-)


----------



## popeye_mzg (28. August 2009)

Blocko schrieb:


> Richtig! ...aber die Nationalelf ist zum Glück woanders. ;-)



Von welcher Sparte Nationalelf spricht du ?


----------



## Blocko (28. August 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Von welcher Sparte Nationalelf spricht du ?



Sparte Nationalelf? Also bei einer 'Elf' sollte die Sparte klar sein. Ich meine die Elf, die immer für Nutella Werbung macht (um Bezug auf Deine Anspielung zu nehmen).


----------



## gemorje (28. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (28. August 2009)

Rocky Mountain rulez und Mario-Barth-ist-nicht-witzig.de


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. August 2009)

Ok vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich denke ich werde nach Nussloch fahren meine Frau mitnehmen dann schau ich nach Rädern und sie nach Handtaschen dann hat jeder was von dem Ausflug.

VG nach Nussloch, Nutella und an unsere Jungs
Marco


----------



## Blocko (7. Oktober 2009)

Habe noch einen Rocky Händler aufgetrieben, der sehr nahe liegt und zwar in Forbach (10KM zu SB).  
http://veloland-metz.com/forbach/ 

Rock on!


----------

